# Punishment for corn possession



## Anonamou5 (May 15, 2009)

Before you all get on the bandwagon telling me to enjoy my time in jail, get what I deserve, exotics suck, bla bla bla.....stop and put yourself in my shoes.

I've just been dobbed in by a mentally ill ex-neighbor for possessing a corn snake. Cops came round and it's basically up to NPWS now. I have a licence and keep two carpets on this. When I was given the corn I didn't know what it was (ignorance on my part) by this bloke working in a neighboring warehouse who didn't want it and was about to release it into the garden or kill it. ***? Everything deserves to live, he was real cute and experience with the carpets told me it should be easy to keep. Yes I was dumb to get something off licence but all I was really concerned about was preserving it's life, not how I was going to handle things afterwards. It wasn't until I did some research and found out what it was and that it was illegal that my dilemma began. Can't release it because of the impact on the environment and can't kill it due to morals. Don't know anyone else who wants it and can't sell on the open market. Don't want to take to zoo for fear of punishment so I just kept him. Over the years I have really grown to love him and the illegality forgotten. As far as snakes go they are funny, beatiful and interesting and quite different to the pythons in their character and ways. 

I'm not a criminal, just a very soon father-to-be who loves animals and believes everything deserves the right to life, however damned by outmoded, didactic and blinkered government policy it may be. I read there was an amnesty a few years ago and that some people get given case-by-case licences to keep pest species. My snakes don't interact with each other to prevent any disease transfer like mites and are locked up under pad-lock and key, escape proof enclosures.

Does anyone know from experience what the real punishment might be? Advice on what to address in court would also be appreciated. Serious, mature answers only please people. I would hate for them to kill him or to lose my licence for the other snakes. They are my dearly loved pets - not a commodity.


----------



## Specks (May 15, 2009)

hey is support ya mate u know u did the wrong thing but for the animals welfare u didnt wanna kill it and ya didnt wanna let it go cause u know what the dangers are. i would of done the same if i was in that situation im sorry and hope u dont get jail and hopefully dont lose your carpets:cry:


----------



## leighroyaus (May 15, 2009)

u wont get jail
ull prolly just get a slap on the wrist

unless they try to make a example of you


----------



## serpenttongue (May 15, 2009)

Anonamou5 said:


> I read there was an amnesty a few years ago and that some people get given case-by-case licences to keep pest species


 
Back in 1997 there was an amnesty. As long as you declared what animals you had, they were made legal and put onto your licence. This included exotics, which went onto a certain licence just for them.

Several years later they had another amnesty just for exotics. They wanted anyone who had exotics to hand them voluntarily to avoid a fine. As far as i know, not many exotics were handed in. Not surprising since any animals handed in were most likely going to be euthanised.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 15, 2009)

Yea Sorry to hear this hope you dont get jail and u get to keep ur carpets.
I fell what it is like i am like u.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 15, 2009)

I doubt if you'll get a jail sentence, but then again, I've never kept exotics and wouldn't know what the punishment was for keeping them. Having said that, I'd be very surprised if they didn't kill the corn. As for your current license, if I were the NPWS, I'd cancel it. I'm a very black and white person - no shades of grey when it comes to punishment so far as Im concerned. I don't think keeping a corn warrants a prison sentence.

Good luck whatever happens.


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2009)

No one will be put in jail over 1 Corn snake


----------



## funcouple (May 15, 2009)

if its your first offence you may get lucky and get a section 10 (offence proven, no conviction recorded) worst would be a fine of a few hundred dollars and court costs. sorry your snake is gone, it will be euthanised, if it already hasnt.


----------



## falconboy (May 15, 2009)

Hold your wrist out and I'll give you your punishment. 

I doubt your baby will be visting daddy in the slammer. 

Best of luck.


----------



## kupper (May 15, 2009)

i too am a waiting a summons in the mail for the same thing my lawyer has said i should get off wiht nothing but a $1000 buck fine 

still stressing though more than anything i am pissed because i have had my corns for 12 years and knew there fate as soon as they left my hands


----------



## Cabotinage (May 15, 2009)

that sucks bad

i hope the best for you. to bad there is so many exotics out there its not funny you probs wont get much i dont think best of luck


----------



## Mayhem (May 15, 2009)

I think at the most u might get a token fine, a slap on the wrist and be required to declare this in future licence applications for the next 5-10 years.

But as for keeping the exotic, bleh, I would too if I wasnt so scared of losing my rather EXY GTP, so dont fret, not everyone thinks ur evil


----------



## Dan123 (May 15, 2009)

you WILL not get anything more than a $200 if it is your first offence (or first semi major) and you do end up in the courts they will most likley offer you a diversion package (talk to a solicitor for more info) which basically means u send a letter to npws and kiss there ***, dont screw up for two years and your charge is dropped.

any more than this and i would certainly appeal on the basis of similar cases and the result being worse for you. if this does happen pm me and i can send you some documents from a similar case i was "involved" in


----------



## chondrogreen (May 15, 2009)

Everyone is saying you will get a slap on the wrist, but eventually someone is going to be made an example of.


----------



## DDALDD (May 15, 2009)

JasonL said:


> No one will be put in jail over 1 Corn snake



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## brendon93 (May 15, 2009)

if they are going to make an example of this, i highly doubt that it will be you. it would be a totally different matter if you were caught by customs smuggling them in!!


----------



## falconboy (May 15, 2009)

Amazing. Here on APS someone gets flamed more for owning a cat than they do for owning an exotic snake. :shock:


----------



## Anonamou5 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, especially Dans enlightening info. Hopefully NPSW has people in it that deep down want to preserve life whether it be foreign, native, legal, illegal, black, green, or in this case red.


----------



## Rep-Style (May 15, 2009)

jus a slap on the wrist mate, there are people importing, exporting, breeding, exotics n the largest fine ive heard in a while was $8000 n they kept their wild life licence


----------



## Mayhem (May 15, 2009)

with people getting caught with guns, snakes, tasers, drugs etc - I highly doubt little old you with ur corn snake is worth them worrying too much about.


----------



## FAY (May 15, 2009)

The sad part about all this is that I come acoss people that really have no idea that corn snakes are illegal!
They are absolutley shocked when you tell them.


----------



## cris (May 15, 2009)

They will kill it(like they should) and you will probably get a fine. Get over it and dont keep illegal animals if you dont want them taken away. Its all your fault, no point trying to make it look like you are doing anything right.


----------



## Egernia (May 15, 2009)

I am sure that you can find a wildlife park in your area that would be more than happy to take in the animal. There would be paperwork involved on their part to get the surrended animal added to their stock lists, but it is a better option than destroying the animal.

You can get a receipt from them for the surrended animal and I am sure that the fact you no longer have the animal is going to work in your favor with NPWS.

For any others out there with exotics why not contact your local wildlife park and see if they are able to take the animals off your hands either for exhibit or educational purposes. Best stick with the smaller parks as the large ones probably will not be interested unless you have something rather extraordinary. I am sure that you could remain anonymous.


----------



## Splitmore (May 15, 2009)

what exactly are you charged with? I'm surprised it would even make it to court. I've done 4 rescues in the last 6 months around me and turned up 3 corns and a golden crown snake. That should give you some idea of how many are out there.


----------



## missllama (May 15, 2009)

to be honest i think people get bigger warnings and fines for having there permit books not up to date properly lol someone i no got into alot of trouble for not having there book filled out properly when they got a visit nothing exotic tho...

i hope you dont get into too much trouble if u were honestly just caring about the welbeing of the animal i dont blame u at all


----------



## KingSirloin (May 15, 2009)

Plant some exotic weeds in your neighbor's garden.


----------



## matt86 (May 15, 2009)

cris said:


> They will kill it(like they should) and you will probably get a fine. Get over it and dont keep illegal animals if you dont want them taken away. Its all your fault, no point trying to make it look like you are doing anything right.


 
Perhaps a bit harsh...

Anonomou5, bit of a rock and a hard place wasn't it? I agree with Cris, that it 'should' be killed, in terms of quarantine standards, and the fact that we can't let our native wildlife be compromised. But I also see the moral side from which you based your decision to care for it... It's not the animal's fault it ended up here. You won't end up in jail, and you won't even be out of pocket more than a major speeding offence - people have done far worse, and ended up with far less punishment.

I don't agree with these 'amnesty' periods either. It's like saying 'no matter who you are, or what your intentions are, declare stuff within this timeframe and you don't have to worry.' Then people attempt to do the 'right' thing outside of these periods, and they are punished.

We shouldn't have exotics in this country, but we do. So it's time that we update our processes to deal with it. We don't need to legalize it, or condone it, but we need to accept that it is a part of the community, and find a more constructive way to deal with it.


----------



## Khagan (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to be sympathetic with you, but when you read up about it being illegal you should have handed it in to NPWS explaining the situation and would have probably avoided this situation.


----------



## haymista (May 16, 2009)

No idea bout the legal side but morally you did the right thing IMO, a snake shouldnt die just because it doesnt belong in australia. What makes me sick is people smuggling exotics for a quick buck. Theres a reason why quarantine exists and its a very good one.
out of interest, if it was handed in to NPWS would it have been euthanized or taken to a zoo etc.?


----------



## Drazzy (May 16, 2009)

Hard call mate, the ends are all the same; but least the said corn snake had a longer life.


----------



## stickers (May 16, 2009)

I think almost every one has keeped or did somthing slightly illegal but the law is there to protect our natives I sound like my mother I was at the vets and wires came in with a corn snake & turtle (red dots on cheeks)both were put down sorry.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 16, 2009)

I know what your saying, but you endangered the lives of our wildlife? I know all lives are valueble, but one life weighed up with entire species. . .

You wont go to jail, but the corn will be killed.


----------



## caustichumor (May 16, 2009)

The corn will be euthanised (hopefully they wont euthanise your carpets as well? however they might as a quarantine procedure) You could lose your reptile license for up to 5 years, however If you get a fine it will probably be small, and nothing compared to the lose of your animals.


----------



## Fuscus (May 16, 2009)

Anonamou5 said:


> I've just been dobbed in by a mentally ill ex-neighbor for possessing a corn snake. .


You knowingly broke the law but your neighbor is mentally ill :shock: Interesting.


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2009)

I can't blame someone who has taken something under their wing for its own protection (even if that's considered ignorant). Good luck to you.

Mind you, I wouldn't knowingly keep a Cane Toad (just to clarify )


----------



## pythons73 (May 16, 2009)

They do need to start punishing ppl alot harder,especially for importing-exporting illegal reptiles into our country,however you shall get a slap on the wrist like the hundreds that have gone before you.They[corns] are just as common as a carpet python these days...


----------



## melgalea (May 16, 2009)

no zoo or wildlife park will take in an exotic unless they have brought it over on there own accord, due to diseases and other stuff...
your animal will be killed, no doubt about it.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 16, 2009)

People have been made examples of but not for one corn snake. If you had multiple exotics the fine would be in the order of a few thousand but not for a single animal with no means of reproduction. Best of luck I simpathise with your plight.


----------



## James_Scott (May 16, 2009)

_Quote "You knowingly broke the law but your neighbor is mentally ill :shock: Interesting."

_I think people are being a bit harsh. Yes it was the wrong thing to do, and yes they will be punished for it and even though the fine will be small I am sure the scare was enough for them never to do it again, not to mention the anguish of loosing loved ones. 
None of us are perfect and I'm sure we have all broken the law at some stage when it comes to herps. How many of us kept tadpoles, frogs, skinks etc that were caught in the wild as children. It is what made us love herps and lucky for most of us we were never caught. I know that this is a more serious offence but the fact the punishment will have the desired affect the least the rest of us can do is be sympathetic to their loss. 

Like many others on this site, my problem is not with the people looking after these animals, it is the people bringing them in the country in tiny suitcases etc, where most die on the trip over. It is a cruel industry and what most people need to understand more than the legality of it all, is that providing a home for these animals even if you think your doing the right thing by that individual animal, you are creating a trade for illegals or at least a way that the people in the wrong can off load the animals without getting caught. 

Sadly many of these animals do get released into the wild and I can only thank the people who got caught with them for not doing what many before them have and released them to save their own backsides! 
Well done guys, and I regardless how high the fine will be the fact you lost your loved pets is enough punishment.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 16, 2009)

Splitmore said:


> I've done 4 rescues in the last 6 months around me and turned up 3 corns and a golden crown snake. That should give you some idea of how many are out there.


 
Splitmore, in this case, what exactly do you mean by 'rescues'? Animals that you've relocated from someones yard, or animals that have been confiscated from a collection?


----------



## Aslan (May 16, 2009)

haymista said:


> No idea bout the legal side but morally you did the right thing IMO, _a snake shouldnt die just because it doesnt belong in australia_. What makes me sick is people smuggling exotics for a quick buck.
> 
> Theres a reason why quarantine exists and its a very good one.



*Haymista* - I have split your paragraph into two parts and hilighted a line for your attention - the second part of your post answers the first part for you... 

If the animal hasn't been quarantined, what do you propose is it done to it? As you say, the reason for quarantine requirements is a very good one...



James_Scott said:


> I think people are being a bit harsh.



*James* - Err, are you new here...? I think, considering the controversy of a topic such as this, the posts have been remarkably tempered...

I think we all appreciate that one corn snake is hardly going to raise a stir, however, the law has knowingly been broken - end of story. The punishment will not be extreme, most likely a monetary penalty - a few hundred dollars most likely.

I also agree with the confiscation of collections as a penalty in these instances. Whilst I don't wish for people's cared for pets to be stripped from them merely as a means to further punish them I think this would be a FAR greater deterrent than any nonsense token fine. Whilst Corns hold no appeal for me, many exotics do, the risk of losing my collection for the sake of one snake or lizard just makes no sense...


----------



## junglepython2 (May 16, 2009)

haymista said:


> No idea bout the legal side but morally you did the right thing IMO, a snake shouldnt die just because it doesnt belong in australia.


 
I suppose you feel the same way about cane toads and all the other pests out there?:


----------



## Mr.James (May 16, 2009)

Cane toads, rabbits, corn snakes, red eard sliders and other pests should be killed, they don't belong here!
BUT I do understand where your coming from mate and it does really suck to have to lose a close pet. If humans where perfect (which they never be) and could just keep corns in captivity and never let them out ANYWHERE ELSE I don't see a problem with exotics that are already here in this country. But there is a problem and its because people always want what they cant have and once they have it, eventually it because less exciting & finds its way into wildlife system where it doesnt belong, and or illegal sellers/importers find that people are buying them so they'll keep running the risks of quarantine and the lives of these reptiles to make a quick buck!

Thats just my opinion..


----------



## bk201 (May 16, 2009)

blah blah blah is what your excuses sound like...
you can ramble on all day about how you were unaware but since you had carpets you were well aware of the laws and are now only a unknowing victim because you were caught? 
seriously grow up and take some responsibility.

IMO a exotic snake thats not native and illegally in australia should die...think of all the diseases etc which have been caused by exotics that can affect our native reptiles and peoples collections...who wants thousands of natives to die just because some idiot wants a corn snake or something else...

if he gets a slap on the wrist what will deter him? he didnt know it was a corn? how did his mentally ill neighbour know then? bragging much>??



and npws would rather preserve the life of all of the reptiles in australia rather than your little corn snake...r.i.p cornie


----------



## Anonamou5 (May 16, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> I know what your saying, but you endangered the lives of our wildlife? I know all lives are valueble, but one life weighed up with entire species. . .
> 
> You wont go to jail, but the corn will be killed.




The fact was I kept this snake from being released in to the wild where surely it would have made more of a negative impact on the environment than in a glass box in my house! The release of domesticated/ captive bred native species is just as bad as non-natives.




Aslan said:


> I also agree with the confiscation of collections as a penalty in these instances. Whilst I don't wish for people's cared for pets to be stripped from them merely as a means to further punish them ...........



If making a deterent out of my case means the wanten killing of my other snakes then they are all in the wrong job. They purpose to care about our environment - which put another way - should mean caring about the perpetuity of life. Not murderous acts on healthy animals. The snakes are healthy and disease free. If "danger of being diseased" is the lame reason for destroying them, then I'm happy to pay for blood tests to prove otherwise and if they want to take them away anyway then let them go to a wildlife park or the like. There is really no need at all to kill things for matter of convenience or legaslative narrow mindedness. 

The point in matter is not that I didn't go looking for an exotic for my "collection" (I hate that phrase - they are pets). The point is that all animals have the right to life, not just humans. As in this case, If you saw someone trying to behead a dog with a hinged garbage bin lid and the dog was a ferral foreigner would you in all concience do nothing? I cared for the injured animal and once I knew that it was "illegal" the solutions to my predicament became very blurry indeed. The problem is that there is way too much conflicting information and standards, and if the majority of "way outs" involve the killing of the animal then they are not really humane solutions?? at all. We don't kill refugees just because they're foreign or may have a disease.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 16, 2009)

Anonamou5 said:


> The point is that all animals have the right to life, not just humans.


 
Great sob story but what about all those poor poor rats and mice that had to die to keep your corn alive? Why didn't they have the right to life?


----------



## bk201 (May 16, 2009)

lol you still dont get it...its illegal it endangers our natives and our collection you can say how much you love life etc but its just trying to rationalise your illegal actions...the problems is how did you know it wasnt diseased? was it ever tested before? and if you didnt get caught would it have been tested? i think not ...your 1 snake might be healthy but who says the other thousands of corns are? someone keeps a corn around there legal natives...sells a native to another keeper...and BAM the buyers collection is diseased....hows that fair to other keepers and to there collections and native wildlife??

no we dont kill refugees we put them into q-u-a-r-a-n-t-i-n-e to protect our country something which exotics never go through


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2009)

:lol: I love these threads. You will no doubt get what you deserve, a slap on the wrist. 
As far as I am aware there is NO evidence to show that any diseases have been introduced by illegally imported exotics or what is more likely in this case a snake that is probably 5th generation Australian.
Why is it as soon as an exotic is mentioned the soapbox comes out and we are told how the snake is going to wipe out all our natives and is more than likely carrying numerous diseases. 
This isn't pro or anti exotics just commonsense, think before you post


----------



## bk201 (May 16, 2009)

how do you know where it was bred or where it came from? you can guarantee that no exotic will affect our native wildlife>?
sounds just like cane toads will only eat the sugar cane beetles:lol::lol:


----------



## ogg666 (May 16, 2009)

You knew you were doing the wrong thing from the start and acted without totally appreciating the repercussions of your actions,I'm guessing you were thinking the whole "It'll never happen to me" getting caught that is, in my opinion you will probably get off lighter than what you should....Why anyone would risk losing there native animals for an exotic is beyond me.


----------



## Noongato (May 16, 2009)

If the first post in this thread was "I have a corn snake and im keeping it and there aint nothing yous can do about it" everyone on here would have picked a fight.
Even ive used this technique, to get the 'enemy' to be a little more leanient, dob yourself in with your side of the story making you sound like a victim....
You knew the risks, so why should people have sympathy for you?
Just because its a snake, its going to make the people on here understand that you loved it etc. But if it was a cane toad or something no one likes, no one would support you.


----------



## cris (May 16, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Great sob story but what about all those poor poor rats and mice that had to die to keep your corn alive? Why didn't they have the right to life?



:lol: dont make them think to hard.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 16, 2009)

boa said:


> :lol: I love these threads. You will no doubt get what you deserve, a slap on the wrist.
> As far as I am aware there is NO evidence to show that any diseases have been introduced by illegally imported exotics or what is more likely in this case a snake that is probably 5th generation Australian.
> Why is it as soon as an exotic is mentioned the soapbox comes out and we are told how the snake is going to wipe out all our natives and is more than likely carrying numerous diseases.
> This isn't pro or anti exotics just commonsense, think before you post


 
Come on Boa, ...there's no need to let facts get in the way of a good old lynching!


----------



## Jumala (May 16, 2009)

what an interesting topic ....... 

Exotic is exotic - legislation is written for a reason.

Get a fine, lose your licence. Deal with it. I'm sure someone could have disposed of the animal for you even if you couldn't have done it yourself.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 16, 2009)

Someone stated that they were more concerned about the importing of them rather than the people who care for them. Nice sentiment but unfortunately they only exist and get bred or imported because there is obviuosly a market for them. If no one bought them no one would breed or smuggle them. Simplistic veiw for a perfect world but why not?


----------



## notechistiger (May 16, 2009)

The snake almost will certainly be euthanised, however.



midnightserval said:


> If the first post in this thread was "I have a corn snake and im keeping it and there aint nothing yous can do about it" everyone on here would have picked a fight.
> Even ive used this technique, to get the 'enemy' to be a little more leanient, dob yourself in with your side of the story making you sound like a victim....
> You knew the risks, so why should people have sympathy for you?
> Just because its a snake, its going to make the people on here understand that you loved it etc. But if it was a cane toad or something no one likes, no one would support you.



I certainly agree with this.


----------



## getarealdog (May 16, 2009)

*Exotics*



boa said:


> :lol: I love these threads. You will no doubt get what you deserve, a slap on the wrist.
> As far as I am aware there is NO evidence to show that any diseases have been introduced by illegally imported exotics or what is more likely in this case a snake that is probably 5th generation Australian.
> Why is it as soon as an exotic is mentioned the soapbox comes out and we are told how the snake is going to wipe out all our natives and is more than likely carrying numerous diseases.
> This isn't pro or anti exotics just commonsense, think before you post


 HERE HERE, Gee we have legal exotic parrots here always hear of irresponsible birders letting their exotic birds go free & the damage they do to the native wildlife Those of us who are fair dinkum about our chargers whether native,exotic, legal or otherwise do what we have to do to keep our animals correctly. there will always be people in all walks of life who will do the wrong thing. As for exotics wiping out our natives I think the LEGALLY imported Cane Toad will take care of them. Remember in all walks of life it's only illegal if you get caught:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hemiaspis (May 16, 2009)

Boa, I completely agree with you. People are citing protecting the environment as a cause (which is completely correct), but punishing people for having exotics does little as a deterrant. The current system detects only a percentage of these animals, the rest are secreted deep in the homes of suburbia, which no controls, no caging standards and no health check!! IMO this is far more dangerous to the Australian environment.

If a system was put in place to monitor and impose standards on exotics, the situation could be much safer. At least there would be an idea of what's out there, in what numbers, who's in possesion of these animals and what are conditions they are being kept in.

The wildlife agencies insist on sticking to a system that has clearly failed (if it was working, there would be no exotics here). Prohibition forces the whole matter underground and the cost of that could be an exotic establishing or introducing disease to the natural environment before anyone even knows it.

People need to think beyond the current system for a solution to this problem. Some of these exotic species have been here since the early 1970's at least. Banning the keeping of them, IMO, was an solution that expired about 30 years ago.

All the Best.


----------



## bk201 (May 16, 2009)

wonder how many people in this thread have exotics right now...


i think its odd how so many people are supporting the idea of exotics i think people just want there own collection legalised so they can do some bragging without being busted:evil::lol:


----------



## kupper (May 16, 2009)

there is plenty of people on this forum that will remain unamed that have exotics and not just your average jo corn snakes , whether they would admit to owning them especially here is another question

after being done for my corns that i had well and truely befor having anything native or a wildlife licence for that matter , i actually feel relived in a way also very much pissed that an animal that i have cared for for so long was taken and at this time being made into a belt not to mention that a memebr on this forum had the balls to dobb me in after i have helped them countless times

end of the day they are illegal and if you choose to keep them you are goign against federal law doing so , 

and for all those OPMV mungers on this forum , i would ahve been more worried about a native snake giving my corns something than the corns giving something to an aussie snake


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 16, 2009)

bk201 said:


> wonder how many people in this thread have exotics right now...
> 
> 
> i think its odd how so many people are supporting the idea of exotics i think people just want there own collection legalised so they can do some bragging without being busted:evil::lol:


 
So i wonder how many exotics are out there? anyone care to guess? Me no idea ,dont know of any real ones. Plenty of rumours though.


----------



## getarealdog (May 16, 2009)

*Exotics*



bk201 said:


> wonder how many people in this thread have exotics right now...
> 
> 
> i think its odd how so many people are supporting the idea of exotics i think people just want there own collection legalised so they can do some bragging without being busted:evil::lol:


 There are legally kept exotics in Victoria. Bragging-that's the difference between men & boys.


----------



## getarealdog (May 16, 2009)

*kupper*



kupper said:


> there is plenty of people on this forum that will remain unamed that have exotics and not just your average jo corn snakes , whether they would admit to owning them especially here is another question
> 
> after being done for my corns that i had well and truely befor having anything native or a wildlife licence for that matter , i actually feel relived in a way also very much pissed that an animal that i have cared for for so long was taken and at this time being made into a belt not to mention that a memebr on this forum had the balls to dobb me in after i have helped them countless times
> 
> ...


 Hey Kupper the nail has a small head but you hit it! 100% correct. Imagine if they were legal I'll take Red tails, Bloods, Rainbows & chuck in a couple of Chameleons!


----------



## bk201 (May 16, 2009)

i find it funny how so called animal lovers keep exotics knowing that if they get caught the exotics they so love will be killed...so whos selfish there....


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 16, 2009)

bk201 said:


> i find it funny how so called animal lovers keep exotics knowing that if they get caught the exotics they so love will be killed...so whos selfish there....


 Maybe its extremely hard to get caught.


----------



## Nagraj (May 16, 2009)

Hemiaspis said:


> If a system was put in place to monitor and impose standards on exotics, the situation could be much safer. At least there would be an idea of what's out there, in what numbers, who's in possesion of these animals and what are conditions they are being kept in.




That is an extremely naive view.

Making it legal would allow those who currently abide by the law to legally own exotics but otherwise would have absolutely no effect on those who already keep them or the conditions they are kept in. We've already had amnesties and they appear to have uncovered a tiny fraction of the illegals out there. In short, they were a WOFTAM.


----------



## brigo (May 16, 2009)

I agree with this, mates of mates and firearm offences, they get a fine and community service or weekends inside.

You probably have a fine coming your way, i wouldnt worry about any jail sentence.



Mayhem said:


> with people getting caught with guns, snakes, tasers, drugs etc - I highly doubt little old you with ur corn snake is worth them worrying too much about.


----------



## zulu (May 16, 2009)

*re punishment*

Just a waste of public funds paying wildlife officers to pick up cornsnakes.


----------



## Reptilian (May 16, 2009)

zoocam said:


> no zoo or wildlife park will take in an exotic unless they have brought it over on there own accord, due to diseases and other stuff...
> your animal will be killed, no doubt about it.


 
Very interesting topic and surprisingly no one is really flaming... I cant say that I would never do, because I dont know what I would do in that sort of situation... What I will say is that I have been offered various "off licence" natives some not even allowed to be kept in WA on our licences and i have so far turned them all down... 

@ ZOOCAM, this statement is not true, I am good friends with some owners of a wildlife centre, and there son actually works at Perth Zoo, and if there are imports smuggled and caught I believe that that zoo's and wildlife centres get the oppurtunity to buy the animals and then if no one is keen they are euthanised... Quite often they have aquired animals through this process...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## brigo (May 16, 2009)

agreed..



zulu said:


> Just a waste of public funds paying wildlife officers to pick up cornsnakes.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 16, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> Plant some exotic weeds in your neighbor's garden.


 
HAHA Love it!!! 
In that situation, I probably wouldve done the same thing, but turned it over as soon as I found out it was illegal, before I got too attached.
Yes they will prob, euthanaise it, but it's better than it being released into the wild.


----------



## borntobnude (May 17, 2009)

some one mentioned cane toads ----- if the goverment brought the corn snakes in told us it was for the betterment of the nation?????? maybe to eat the toads or something


----------



## justbrad (May 17, 2009)

When it comes down to the nitty gritty... Things are illeagal for reason! Surely if you knew that you needed a licence for australian pythons and ended up with a corn snake, you should of done the right thing and handed it in.... *BUT* i do agree that every living thing has a right to live, surely there is some common medium where exotics can be quarentened once found??
Also whats the point of hiding behind the user name anonamou5? There is a member on this thread that has openly admitted to being caught in possesion of exotics.... Might as well put a pic up with a paper bag over your head! How are we supposed to give sympathy to you if we ever meet in person, if we dont know your name or what you look like... =-] Anyways all the best.
Just my opinion, Brad.


----------



## chilli (May 17, 2009)

Anonamou5 said:


> Cops came round and it's basically up to NPWS now.



NPWS have no jurisdiction over exotics. Agricultural Dept and Federal Dept of the Environment.


----------



## -Peter (May 17, 2009)

chilli said:


> NPWS have no jurisdiction over exotics. Agricultural Dept and Federal Dept of the Environment.


 
They do in fact. Their(DECC) charter for some reason does not define which reptiles they have control over thus the law has been interpreted to include all reptiles in the state of NSW. The exception would appear to be only those animals licensed with Ag.


----------



## Hooglabah (May 17, 2009)

if it was leagal id keep exotics not many tho im more interested in native but there are a few id have for display but for the time being when you found out the snake was illegal you should have turned it in to npws regardless of what happens to the snake that would have been the moral thing to do.


----------



## ihaveherps (May 17, 2009)

boa said:


> :lol: I love these threads. You will no doubt get what you deserve, a slap on the wrist.
> As far as I am aware there is NO evidence to show that any diseases have been introduced by illegally imported exotics or what is more likely in this case a snake that is probably 5th generation Australian.
> Why is it as soon as an exotic is mentioned the soapbox comes out and we are told how the snake is going to wipe out all our natives and is more than likely carrying numerous diseases.
> This isn't pro or anti exotics just commonsense, think before you post



Boa, have you forgotten the old case of the GTP's at cairns, supposedly carrying a strain of virus previously undescribed here.... I understand what your getting at with your post, though any herp virus not endemic to Australia, must invariably come from imported animals.


----------



## Slytherin (May 17, 2009)

I'm not going to get into any arguments and I'm not picking on anyone in particular, but just wanted to say...what I DON'T LIKE about this site (and I'm sure it happens on others), too many people jumping up on their soapboxes. Almost every thread deteriorates into arguments here...lighten up people! Everyone has heard the arguments time and time before. 

Imo this thread is getting old now all has been said and needs to be closed before it deteriorates further.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 18, 2009)

When i brought my breeding pair of Tawny Dragons i went to the guys house and he eagerly showed me his collection which was quite amazing however at the time i was about 13 or 14 so didn't have a whole heap of knowledge anyways he had an amazing Iguana and a Viper in his collection lol. At the time i was in awe of the Iguana and asked him why they wernt named on my license he told me he had some sort of special license? lol. But yea there would be loads of people who have Exotics and much much more diverse than corns. Not sure what type of viper it was as i was only 13 and at the time only cared about Lizards. Personally i would never get an exotic as i wouldn't take the risk of having my licensed reptiles taken off me also wouldn't want to pay a monster fine, however i can understand why people do it.


----------



## SammySnakes (May 18, 2009)

The reason there is no evidence is because there is little known on reptile diseases and what impact they may have on wild populations. The jury is still out on whether some of the retroviruses and inclusion body diseases turning up in captive collections are native or have been introduced on exotics.

A classic example of this though is in amphibians. Chytrid fungus was introduced on imported amphibians. It has caused the extinction of 7 species already in this country, 3 are bordering on the edge (1 may actually already be extinct) and dozens of others are endangered and still declining as a result. Up until 10 years ago, this disease was not even described.



boa said:


> :lol: I love these threads. You will no doubt get what you deserve, a slap on the wrist.
> As far as I am aware there is NO evidence to show that any diseases have been introduced by illegally imported exotics or what is more likely in this case a snake that is probably 5th generation Australian.
> Why is it as soon as an exotic is mentioned the soapbox comes out and we are told how the snake is going to wipe out all our natives and is more than likely carrying numerous diseases.
> This isn't pro or anti exotics just commonsense, think before you post


----------



## pythons73 (May 18, 2009)

What this hobby needs is a few reptile specialist that puts all their time and effort into finding out all the possible viruses etc.There are many strains of viruses,alot has been mentioned about those 4 dreaded letters [ opmv ] in which case Theres been no Confirmed cases,only syptoms Consistent with.Considering this hobby is getting bigger there does need more attention to this IMO.Also it would save alot of heartache with ppl and all the rumours...


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2009)

No not at all, I'm very familiar with that very interesting case  I would love to see the scientific paper on that unknown virus and just who made the diagnosis. 



ihaveherps said:


> Boa, have you forgotten the old case of the GTP's at cairns, supposedly carrying a strain of virus previously undescribed here.... I understand what your getting at with your post, though any herp virus not endemic to Australia, must invariably come from imported animals.


----------



## zulu (May 18, 2009)

*re Punishment*

Corn snakes have been here for a long time and are not the result of recently imported animals ilegally or legally the desease argument thats put forward holds little validity in a real sense,as corn snakes have been captive bred for many years here in australia and throughout the world they may have a lower immunity to australian deseases so be careful with quarantine.


----------



## -Peter (May 18, 2009)

zulu said:


> Corn snakes have been here for a long time and are not the result of recently imported animals ilegally or legally the desease argument thats put forward holds little validity in a real sense,as corn snakes have been captive bred for many years here in australia and throughout the world they may have a lower immunity to australian deseases so be careful with quarantine.


 

Funny thing is that for a period of time a loophole was exploited to bring exotic reptiles into the country, through zoos, that were then transferred to private ownership. I dont know what the actual arguement the government uses but they maintain that they where not imported legally but one could argue they were not imported illegally.


----------



## Fuscus (May 18, 2009)

zulu said:


> Corn snakes have been here for a long time and are not the result of recently imported animals ilegally or legally the desease argument thats put forward holds little validity in a real sense,as corn snakes have been captive bred for many years here in australia and throughout the world they may have a lower immunity to australian deseases so be careful with quarantine.


So, according to this, no corn snakes are being currently smuggled in or have been for some time?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 18, 2009)

i love exotics and natives..ALL reptiles!!!!!!! i fight for the right to keep exotcis!!  yeeeeeow!!!!!!!!!!!!!..much support dude!..u'll b sweet!


----------



## Slytherin (May 18, 2009)

I cant believe this thread is still going  LOL! :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 18, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> So, according to this, no corn snakes are being currently smuggled in or have been for some time?


 
Hey mate,

I highly doubt any of the common forms of Corns have been smuggled in for some time. Of course there's always new morphs appearing and there will be a demand for them over here, so they will be smuggled then...but those would only be animals of high value.


----------



## shered (May 18, 2009)

As a wildlife carer/rehabilitator & all round animal lover, I am astounded that you have any support on this site. Unfortunately, I cannot type what I would really like to, for fear of being booted. I think you were ignorant in taking in an animal who's species you were unsure of. You could easily have killed it yourself in not understanding its needs. Before you choose to use the "moral highground" you should have thought more carefully about how this snake could be the one that could wipe out native species and some of our own loved pets. By not having a licence for this animal, right from the word go you knew you were breaking the law. I hope that someone, someday soon, really is made an example of. Those with exotic pet licences usually have to prove their responsibility and there is very good reason for this. No sympathy or understanding from me!


----------



## Elise (May 18, 2009)

I read in the paper ages back a guy had a corn and it was "saved" from the BAD TERRIBLE owner (which he/she prob wasn't..)....and put in a zoo as an example to show people what is kept illegally in aussie...they went on about how idiots own them bla bla and how he was only charged... you did nothing wrong, just hope some zoo took it and is looking after it.


----------



## Bombie (May 18, 2009)

*corn snake*

i liked the comment earlier about not blaming the people who keep exotics - but only the people who import them in suitcases! if people didn't keep them there would be no demand for the importers!!!

thats like saying dont blame the drug addicts for robbing people to get their next hit, blame the drug importers! 
i think it is safe to say both share the responsibilities for their part in the whole process.

we may not like some of the laws in this country, but at the end of the day they are the laws and we have to abide by them. i love the way people always complain about speed cameras and radars - but if you aren't speeding you have nothing to worry about. and before you say it, yes i have driven above the speed limit before - but if i get a ticket i have no-one to blame buy myself.

if you want legal exotics, go overseas and you can have the pick of everything, plus the aussie stuff.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 18, 2009)

wow 90 replies, corn snake punishment = a warning probably lol.


----------



## chilli (May 19, 2009)

-Peter said:


> They do in fact. Their(DECC) charter for some reason does not define which reptiles they have control over thus the law has been interpreted to include all reptiles in the state of NSW. The exception would appear to be only those animals licensed with Ag.



the Act actually defines "reptiles' as "all native species of reptiles" which, by definition, specifically excludes exotics.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 19, 2009)

shered said:


> As a wildlife carer/rehabilitator & all round animal lover, I am astounded that you have any support on this site. Unfortunately, I cannot type what I would really like to, for fear of being booted. I think you were ignorant in taking in an animal who's species you were unsure of. You could easily have killed it yourself in not understanding its needs. Before you choose to use the "moral highground" you should have thought more carefully about how this snake could be the one that could wipe out native species and some of our own loved pets. By not having a licence for this animal, right from the word go you knew you were breaking the law. I hope that someone, someday soon, really is made an example of. Those with exotic pet licences usually have to prove their responsibility and there is very good reason for this. No sympathy or understanding from me!




cant stand haters like you!!..u aktually took that time to type all that [email protected]!..ha!.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 19, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> Plant some exotic weeds in your neighbor's garden.


 

lol i love it :lol:

Nat  x


----------



## sarah_m (May 19, 2009)

It is illegal, you got caught, whats done is done and i hope that others learn from and not repeat your mistake


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 19, 2009)

Say Hi to bubba for me.


----------



## -Peter (May 19, 2009)

chilli said:


> the Act actually defines "reptiles' as "all native species of reptiles" which, by definition, specifically excludes exotics.



from the Act under definitions
"*reptile* means a snake, lizard, crocodile, tortoise, turtle or other member of the class reptilia (whether native, introduced or imported), and includes the eggs and the young thereof and the skin or any other part thereof."


----------



## libbo (May 19, 2009)

i'm not 100% sure how you have the internet yet you couldn't find out before you took the snake what type it was??? also i'm curious how next door found out you had the snake, i could have 50 illegal snakes and they wouldn't know any different because there inside my house!!!

but on the other end i do totally agree with you saving a precious life, that little corn didn't stand in line and choose to be born that species neither did it smuggle it's self in to the country, maybe people should just have a quick think about that

if your going to save somethink illegal in future mate i'd maybe recommend not walking around with it in plain view or telling a soul, as that snake will end up dead now anyway :?


----------



## mungus (May 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> No one will be put in jail over 1 Corn snake


 
If you do go............................don't drop the soap.......


----------



## NotoriouS (May 19, 2009)

Seems that people on this thread would much rather you let the guy you got it off release it into the wild rather than taking care of it yourself. YES the best option would have been to contact the authorities - that you didn't do and you'll get punished for it (deserved? yes). BUT, you did stop it from being released in the wild which would have caused more damage than it did whilst being under your care. End of story - let the haters hate (it's what they're there for).


----------



## giggle (May 19, 2009)

I love a good debate 
Heres my solution to the exotics problem. License all exotics and their keepers, hire more people to police the licensing system therefore creating more jobs and boosting our economy xD LOL
But seriously... why do we not learn our lessons? Some species of animal, regardless of diseases, are a hazard to our ecosystem. 

Cats. Cane toads. Pigs. 

Certain species will thrive in our UNIQUE ecosystem. Their success means at the very least extra burden on our own beautiful natives. Like New Zealand.. we are the only ones like us. Our species, beautiful and rare and worth protecting. Introduced snakes will compete with similar sized animals for the same prey, the same territory, shelter, nesting sites... and perhaps prey on species who are already under threat themselves. 

Some species are too risky to be kept as pets... look what irresponsible cat owners have created. 

Simply... the more people they let get away with owning introduced and possibly problematic species the more chance they have of letting history repeat itself and frankly we've been pretty darn stupid in the past. 'People' have *proven* they can not be trusted to care for and not release, discard or allow their pets to roam. I see a valid arguement for those wishing to keep an exotic being licensed and regulated very closely... even then... it only takes one or two hatchlings from registered parents of a registered breeder to slip under the radar to an unlicensed mate who 'promises' he will do the right thing... 

I dont think your other animals will be destroyed especially if you request they are put into quarantine for testing at your own expense.... though that will be an expensive option. I wouldnt even think your licence would be revoked and certainly not perminantly. Even people who commit disgusting acts of cruelty towards animals rarely get banned from owning them and even if they do the bans usually span a year or two. But expect this to cost you a pretty penny 

Anyway I wish you luck and hope you have learnt your lesson... Im sure you realise now what options you should or could have taken and that its not worth the risk of keeping an illegal exotic. And thank you for sharing your story.
Ari


----------



## PhilK (May 23, 2009)

I reckon if you posses illegal exotics you should get what's coming to you, regardless of circumstance.


----------



## borntobnude (May 23, 2009)

not sure how to go about this but i have a lovely photo of my daughter aged 7 at the time taken at a 4x4 show at homebush[ before we owned snakes ] the people said put this over you shoulders so dad can take a snap she did i did "dad can we have a snake like this "much to her surprise dad said YES ive always wanted one so i asked "its a corn snake " they said you can buy them from breeders . I know u cant we thought they were pretty , i think there was also a blonde mac they were trying to breed ignorance we now have stimsons and wouldnt want to threaten there existance in the wild by having corn snakes


----------



## derekm (May 23, 2009)

One thing in your favour is that you were given the corn snake and didn't purchase it. I may be a purist but, given the variety and beauty of the native snakes that we are allowed to own, I don't think corn snakes are sufficiently great to warrant the hassle of illegally keeping an exotic, much less paying for it. On the other hand, I don't think you should question your neighbour's sanity either. Your neighbour was possibly following his ethical/moral sense in dobbing you in, just as you were in saving the snake from death or release. Either both of you can claim some justification for acting on your ethical/moral sense or neither of you can.


----------



## Rhomany (Jul 19, 2011)

*I'm actually crying after reading this.*



Anonamou5 said:


> Before you all get on the bandwagon telling me to enjoy my time in jail, get what I deserve, exotics suck, bla bla bla.....stop and put yourself in my shoes.
> 
> I've just been dobbed in by a mentally ill ex-neighbor for possessing a corn snake. Cops came round and it's basically up to NPWS now. I have a licence and keep two carpets on this. When I was given the corn I didn't know what it was (ignorance on my part) by this bloke working in a neighboring warehouse who didn't want it and was about to release it into the garden or kill it. ***? Everything deserves to live, he was real cute and experience with the carpets told me it should be easy to keep. Yes I was dumb to get something off licence but all I was really concerned about was preserving it's life, not how I was going to handle things afterwards. It wasn't until I did some research and found out what it was and that it was illegal that my dilemma began. Can't release it because of the impact on the environment and can't kill it due to morals. Don't know anyone else who wants it and can't sell on the open market. Don't want to take to zoo for fear of punishment so I just kept him. Over the years I have really grown to love him and the illegality forgotten. As far as snakes go they are funny, beatiful and interesting and quite different to the pythons in their character and ways.
> 
> ...



Exotic or not, it's still someones pet and it breaks my heart to know what this owner has gone though when all they wanted to do was keep an animal safe and happy. Killing a persons beloved pet is wrong even if it is owned illegally. I think as long as the person has made sure the snake hasn't been in contact with any native fauna and doesn't have any diseases they should be able to keep it. Imagine if someone killed your pet, I think that's why it hurts me so much. It's like killing someone dog or sometimes even someones child depending on the relationship between owner and pet.


----------



## Bushkaboo (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you know where the snake is now? Can you speak to your local member of parliament? Or a wildlife park somewhere to see if they can take him? Maybe RSPCA? They claim to help all creatures great and small. Regardless of the written word, I'd be devastated. I'm surprised the police came around. Why wouldn't NPWS send people out? Nasty ex-neighbour. I hope you have some luck keeping your snake alive. In Queensland it's a $30,000 fine if you have a ferret or a rabbit, but people still do. In fact, they sell the food and all the goodies in various pet shops. Makes you wonder.


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice, a 09 thread.


----------



## ajandj (Jul 19, 2011)

i want to know what happened. jail,fine?? what?? it's like a soapy that goes on..


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 19, 2011)

Probably enjoying the company of big bubba.


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks to you guys for digging this up, i would like to know what happened in Kupper's case?


My dad and i were actually just discussing this topic on the weekend. He thinks that if the government wants to stamp out the illegal import of exotics then they should be made legal with all sorts of precautions etc or people should be granted a special licence to keep them. He also bought up the fact that people have been breeding them here for many years and it would take a long time to eradicate exotics as it is. 

There are breeders of natives that breed and sell corn snakes on the side and have been doing it for many years! I know of one that does this or at least used to and they are by no means a 'small' collector!!!!!!!

I think that something needs to be done about this, i'm not sure what needs to be done to make it as safe as possible but i think that it's crazy that nothing has been changed. I don't think larger 'dangerous' species should be allowed in such as anacondas though lol.
I have read about californian squirrels being legal to keep here (vaccinated, microchipped and de-sexed) and have seen them for sale, we have heaps of imported fish species that are likely released into the wild, many exotic bird species etc. 
So why can't they do something more about reptiles? Quarantine them, test for diseases etc, test them on a regular basis and euthanise and cremate any sick exotic that can't be treated, microchip them, have a special registry for them (like dogs and cats), fine owners if their exotic is found 'wandering', make owners prove their exotic actually died (to prevent releasing them), make owners prove death by having to provide a cremation certificate, have specific housing requirements, prevent owners from breeding by restricting the number and sex of animals, not allowing more than one species of exotic (like the companion animal licence, only 1 animal is allowed), have specified breeders of exotics and *closely *monitor them. These may all be *possible options to better try* to control ownership of exotics.

I recently reported 2 ads that were placed on a website (not here of course) that were selling ball pythons and royal rock pythons and they (the sellers) claimed they were in Sydney and SA. I did this to try to protect the general public that 'don't know any better' from being caught with these snakes and also to protect them if it was a scam ad. The website deleted the ads so they must have read my reason, i stated that they were illegal exotic species.

For years and years i wanted an albino burmese python but with all the variety to choose from with natives and knowing there are a lot more exciting things to come makes me very content with what i am legally allowed to keep and what will be available to me in the future  
Plus i would never have the space to house one or the strength to handle an adult burmese :lol: commonsense won that war!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 19, 2011)

Its a shame this thread resurfaced, those of us who knew Kupper are still grieving since his execution under the former NPWS regime. The hurt just wont go away.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2011)

-Peter said:


> Its a shame this thread resurfaced, those of us who knew Kupper are still grieving since his execution under the former NPWS regime. The hurt just wont go away.



Ha Peter - many of us may grieve about the pain inflicted upon reptile miscreants... but there are PLENTY of self-righteous, high and mighty reptile keepers out there who love to celebrate their achievement of the moral high-ground when something like this comes up. 

J


----------



## mattyg (Jul 19, 2011)

it would be illegal to release it in australia anyhow and u would get in trouble for that. i would have have done nearly the samething.


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 19, 2011)

mattyg said:


> it would be illegal to release it in australia anyhow and u would get in trouble for that. i would have have done nearly the samething.


That doesn't matter, what he did was illegal, he knew the consequences and still went ahead with it.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2011)

Incidentally, in my post above I was not condoning the breaking of any laws, just suggesting that there are many people who throw stones who might forget that they live in glass houses.

J


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2011)

I misread this thread title, I thought someone was being punished for porn possession.... I was worried for a sec then


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

Rhomany said:


> Exotic or not, it's still someones pet and it breaks my heart to know what this owner has gone though when all they wanted to do was keep an animal safe and happy. Killing a persons beloved pet is wrong even if it is owned illegally. I think as long as the person has made sure the snake hasn't been in contact with any native fauna and doesn't have any diseases they should be able to keep it. Imagine if someone killed your pet, I think that's why it hurts me so much. It's like killing someone dog or sometimes even someones child depending on the relationship between owner and pet.



you recently joined this forum and this is your second post concerning a 2009 thread?? 
Im just wondering.. do you have a corn snake?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 19, 2011)

Colin at least you know the SEARCH button does actually work.


----------



## K3nny (Jul 19, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> I think that something needs to be done about this, i'm not sure what needs to be done to make it as safe as possible but i think that it's crazy that nothing has been changed. I don't think larger 'dangerous' species should be allowed in such as anacondas though lol.
> I have read about californian squirrels being legal to keep here (vaccinated, microchipped and de-sexed) and have seen them for sale, we have heaps of imported fish species that are likely released into the wild, many exotic bird species etc.
> So why can't they do something more about reptiles? Quarantine them, test for diseases etc, test them on a regular basis and euthanise and cremate any sick exotic that can't be treated, microchip them, have a special registry for them (like dogs and cats), fine owners if their exotic is found 'wandering', make owners prove their exotic actually died (to prevent releasing them), make owners prove death by having to provide a cremation certificate, have specific housing requirements, prevent owners from breeding by restricting the number and sex of animals, not allowing more than one species of exotic (like the companion animal licence, only 1 animal is allowed), have specified breeders of exotics and *closely *monitor them. These may all be *possible options to better try* to control ownership of exotics.
> 
> ...



lol you don't want an anaconda but want a yellow-white snake close to that size?
anyway, what you proposed although nice and all has a fundamental problem, control

as it is, doesnt look like the government cares enough or have the resources to enforce existing laws, throwing in exotics into the mix on top of that in addition to the red tape involved, people would probably still keep them illegaly (as in not following the specific guidelines, i'd bet more than a few right now keep natives without a license for various reasons e.g. not wanting to pay the reptile licensing fee)

And since it's "legal" (hypothetically), theres nothing to stop individuals/companies going for a quick buck to make money without regard for the law or Australia's native diversity.

Not saying its a bad idea, but don't think its suitable at the moment. Maybe in the future, who knows?

Oh and going by the original poster having only 3 posts, he joined APS for legal advice? :?


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

Im killing this thread


----------

